# Ati-tool underclocks



## Microtom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ill give this question another go....

Have anyone ever had the problem with ATI-tool underclocks?

When i start Find max core/mem the slider first goes up one notch, and then it looks to hit an artifact, and turns down (so far normal) but then..... it finds artifacts all the time (it seems..) nad just keep undercloking.

I had find max core run for so long that the slider almost hit bottom before the card turned the screen black and the computer crashed.

It does this every time.. even though i can scan for artifacts for hours on end at default without hitting one.
when the card is clocked about 10% up, i can still go for hours without artifacts.

ATI-tool is up to date, and the card is a radeon atlantis 9600 (256mb)

Anyone got any coments or help?

Mircotom


----------



## albatrossX (Dec 12, 2004)

*yes*



			
				Microtom said:
			
		

> When i start Find max core/mem the slider first goes up one notch, and then it looks to hit an artifact, and turns down (so far normal) but then..... it finds artifacts all the time (it seems..) nad just keep undercloking.
> 
> I had find max core run for so long that the slider almost hit bottom before the card turned the screen black and the computer crashed.
> 
> ...



I also own Shpphire 9600 Pro 256MB. This is exactly what had happened to me.
First time I ran ATITool it worked fine and overclocked the core about 10% when the default is 400 (until it apparently made the computer crash...)

Now, just like in your case, it starts overclocking slightly then hits artifacts [Artifacts detected after 01:00.37. 65892 pixels don't match.] That's right - after 1 minute. It starts underclocking until there are no more artifacts (392.20 Mhz). It does not stop underclocking. Thing is it *was* working fine at much higher Mhz (420+) before it crashed...

I have no idea what caused this but I imagine that it is a specific problem with this GPU...


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 12, 2004)

there might be incompatibility between software and the gpu. Try to use 'traditional' overclocking methods ie. increase clock speeds in 5mhz-10mhz increments and test with 3dmark05 for artifacts.


----------



## Microtom (Dec 13, 2004)

Microtom said:
			
		

> It does this every time.. even though i can scan for artifacts for hours on end at default without hitting one.
> when the card is clocked about 10% up, i can still go for hours without artifacts.
> 
> Mircotom



yup what i did ... 

Good to hear that others has the same issue... i won't bother twisting my mind anymore about it.

its really anoying then, really no problem since the card overclocks nicely.

The difference between me and you is that i hit artifacts all the way to the bottom (slider)

Havent made it go all the way down since the first time, it did not look pretty... hehe..

Yours stop at around 392., mine goes to 042 something.. (yes that is a zero) and then the comp. crashes. kinda wierd....

The card alsow seems to put out artifacts alott in game.  could just be the game... "glitches" in the game, and since its not really anoying, and only a pixel now and then ill lett it fly.

thanks for the answers..

Microtom


----------



## albatrossX (Dec 13, 2004)

Microtom said:
			
		

> yup what i did ...
> 
> Good to hear that others has the same issue... i won't bother twisting my mind anymore about it.
> 
> ...



Seems like you worked it out, but you can try an older version if you still want to use ATITool. Version 0.21 was fine when I tried it yesterday.

 btw, how high did you manage to overclock this card?


----------

